# حسابات مروحة الامداد التى تغذى سلم الطوارئ !!!!!! سؤال



## اسامه نحله (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخوانى ....

ارجوا معرفة حسابات مروحة إمدادالهواء لسلم الطوارئ عند حدوث الحريق
كام cfm وكام static pressure
تحسب كيف !!!!! لانها تعطى ضغط أعلى من الضغط الجوى لمنع الدخان من الدخول للسلم حتى لا تخنق الاشخاص .... وهل هناك إختلاف بينها وبين مراوح التهوية العادية التى تكون فى الحمام مروحة السحب 

وياريت لو فية جدول اطوال لمكافئ اكواع الدكت فى التهويه

شكرا


----------



## hamadalx (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
بداية أهلا بك أخى العزيز... بالنسبة لسؤالك عن Fans in Fire Safety
وأحد الطرق المستخدمة هى Stairecase Pressurisation Fan 
لقد أرفقت لك ملف (شرح مفصل عن نظرية العمل وطرق حساب معدل تدفق الهواء ومعدل زيادة الضغط المطلوب حتى لا يسمح بإنتشار الدخان فى بئر السلم)
أما لسؤالك عن Static pressure وكيفية حسابه وتعتمد فى الأول والأخير على تصميم الدكت إعتمادا على إرتفاع المبنى وعدد الملحقات وهكذا .... ولذلك أرفقت لك موضوع فى منتهى الأهمية للمهندس الفاضل/ صبرى سعيد يحتوى على شرح مفصل لتصميم أعمال التهوية حتى تتمكن من معرفة الفرق بين إستخدام المراوح فى أعمال التهوية وعندما تستخدم فى حالة زيادة الضغط...وأيضا كيفية حساب الضغط الإستاتيكى....
وأرفقت لك ملف إكسيل للحسابات .. جزاك الله كل خير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174975.html


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> بداية أهلا بك أخى العزيز... بالنسبة لسؤالك عن fans in fire safety
> وأحد الطرق المستخدمة هى stairecase pressurisation fan
> لقد أرفقت لك ملف (شرح مفصل عن نظرية العمل وطرق حساب معدل تدفق الهواء ومعدل زيادة الضغط المطلوب حتى لا يسمح بإنتشار الدخان فى بئر السلم)
> ...


 

حفظك الله ورعاك واكثر من امثالك
وكان الله في عونك ما كنت في عون اخوانك
ثابر على هذا المنوال والله لن تندم
ولان تمشي في حاجة اخيك........


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> بداية أهلا بك أخى العزيز... بالنسبة لسؤالك عن fans in fire safety
> وأحد الطرق المستخدمة هى stairecase pressurisation fan
> لقد أرفقت لك ملف (شرح مفصل عن نظرية العمل وطرق حساب معدل تدفق الهواء ومعدل زيادة الضغط المطلوب حتى لا يسمح بإنتشار الدخان فى بئر السلم)
> ...


 

حفظك الله ورعاك واكثر من امثالك
وكان الله في عونك ما كنت في عون اخوانك
ثابر على هذا المنوال والله لن تندم
ولان تمشي في حاجة اخيك........
وجعلك الله من الذين اختصهم


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> بداية أهلا بك أخى العزيز... بالنسبة لسؤالك عن fans in fire safety
> وأحد الطرق المستخدمة هى stairecase pressurisation fan
> لقد أرفقت لك ملف (شرح مفصل عن نظرية العمل وطرق حساب معدل تدفق الهواء ومعدل زيادة الضغط المطلوب حتى لا يسمح بإنتشار الدخان فى بئر السلم)
> ...


 

حفظك الله ورعاك واكثر من امثالك
وكان الله في عونك ما كنت في عون اخوانك
ثابر على هذا المنوال والله لن تندم
ولان تمشي في حاجة اخيك........
وجعلك الله من الذين اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس


----------



## hamadalx (2 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> حفظك الله ورعاك واكثر من امثالك
> وكان الله في عونك ما كنت في عون اخوانك
> ثابر على هذا المنوال والله لن تندم
> ولان تمشي في حاجة اخيك........
> وجعلك الله من الذين اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس


 
جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك الجميلة وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك


----------



## اسامه نحله (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليكم يا بشمهندسين

جزاكم الله كل الخير يارب

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ,,,,,

شكرا لك hamadalx


----------



## moh_jawhari (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه نحله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إخوانى ....
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الشكر الجزيل للاستاذ المهندس aati badri على هذه الاجابه الشافيه الوافيه
اريد ان اجيب بخصوص نوعيه المروحه
هي مروحه تزويد للهواء وتكون في الغالب Axial fan ويمكن استخدام Centrifugal fans وتختلف من حيث التصميم بانه تكون Nonoverloading اي انه بحال حصل اختلاف في كميه الهواء زياده او نقصان او الضغط الاستاتيكي تبقي تعمل

بالمناسبه هذه الانواع من المراوح ممكن ان لا تعمل نهائيا لانها فقط في حالات الحريق 

تكون المروحه متصله مع Motrized damper فعند حصول حريق ياتي امر من BMS( building managment system ( الى الموترايز دامبر بان يفتح وللمروحه بالعمل


----------



## amr fathy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## aati badri (8 أكتوبر 2010)

moh_jawhari قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الشكر الجزيل للاستاذ المهندس aati badri على هذه الاجابه الشافيه الوافيه
> اريد ان اجيب بخصوص نوعيه المروحه
> هي مروحه تزويد للهواء وتكون في الغالب axial fan ويمكن استخدام centrifugal fans وتختلف من حيث التصميم بانه تكون nonoverloading اي انه بحال حصل اختلاف في كميه الهواء زياده او نقصان او الضغط الاستاتيكي تبقي تعمل
> ...


 
شكرا يا هندسة
بس البستحقوا الشكر
هم حمادة وحمادة
اظنك اختلط عليك الامر
لكن ما عليك
الاثنين اصدقاء
وما حا يزعلوا


----------



## hamadalx (8 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> شكرا يا هندسة
> بس البستحقوا الشكر
> هم حمادة وحمادة
> اظنك اختلط عليك الامر
> ...


 
والله أكثر من أصدقاء ... ولكن إعذرنى على دخولى المتقطع ..


----------



## sayed atta (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور على هذة الإفادة الكبيرة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ حماد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ben_sala7 (21 مارس 2012)

وانا ف الغالب باشوفها بتتحط ب600 cfm فى التصميم ومشى حالك والدكت برضه بيبقى 8*8 لان الصوت مبيفرقش معايا لانها بتشتغل وقت الحريق بس


----------



## توتة85 (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (6 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## hikal007 (6 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ellite_hap_eng (19 مارس 2013)

جمييييييييييل


----------



## مهندسة ميكانيكleb (23 يونيو 2014)

شكرا كتيرررر


----------



## kassemhmansour (16 أبريل 2015)

الاخوة الكرام
لدي دراسة الان عن تقدير حجم الطلب على مراوح التهوية بالسعودية ، فما هي الشركات الكبرى المتخصصة في هذا المجال؟ وفقكم الله
قاسم منصور
استشاري الدارسات و تطوير و تخطيط الاعمال​


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (18 أبريل 2015)

لدى استفسار هل المراوح تعمل فقط فى حالة الحريق ام ان التصميم يعتمد على ان سلم الهروب موجب الضغط وفى حالة فتح احد الابواب وانخفاض الضغط داخل سلم الهروب تعمل المروحة عن طريق حساس ضغط للوصول لضغط التصميم


----------



## abosamr (23 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أبريل 2015)

?? هل من مجيب؟؟


----------



## ramyacademy (27 أبريل 2015)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> لدى استفسار هل المراوح تعمل فقط فى حالة الحريق ام ان التصميم يعتمد على ان سلم الهروب موجب الضغط وفى حالة فتح احد الابواب وانخفاض الضغط داخل سلم الهروب تعمل المروحة عن طريق حساس ضغط للوصول لضغط التصميم



أخي المروحة تعمل عندما تفعيل انذار الحريق


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (28 أبريل 2015)

مهندس رامى انا استفسارى هل سلم الهروب مطلوب دايما يكون ضغطة اعلى من الضغط الجوى بحيث لو كدة بفرض حد فتح سلم دور معين فتساوى الضغط الضغط الداخلى مع الضغط الجوى هل تعمل المروحة تلقائيا لحين الوصول لضغط التصميم اصلى شفت على تندر من مواصفات الفانة 
air vent( 12.5pa فاية تفسير الجملة دية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## thaer11 (5 مايو 2015)

تشكرات


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (5 مايو 2015)

مهندس رامى اية معنى air vent 12.5 pa


----------



## عوض بسيونى (1 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

